# Bruised Peaches for jelly



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I bought 1/2 bushel of seconds peaches to dehydrate but a lot of them have bruises. I cut the bruised sections out and saved them, can I use the bruised pieces to make jelly? Everything I have read says not to use bruised sections, If I can't use it I guess it will be chicken feed


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Yes, you can. I make a jelly from the leftover peelings and bruised areas. Used to also use the pits (the recipe is called peach pit jelly), but current guidelines say not to use the pits as they are poisonous. Just gather all your peelings and bruised pieces and use your normal recipe for peach jelly.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I prolly shouldn't admit this but all the peaches I can are bruised. I buy "seconds" or "canning quality" peaches from the guy at the farmers market. He sells little bags of perfect peaches for $5 but he saves all the bruised ones in a box. I buy a whole box (I think it's a half bushel) of seconds for $5. If the bruise is really rotten or molding I cut it off, but generally I just slice and can it anyway. 

These peaches aren't organic and I don't know what they're sprayed with, so I never use the skins. The pits, I just learned, can be saved for making noyaux. Going to try that on my next box. Noyaux is made by soaking peach, apricot, or cherry pits in alcohol.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone, can I put the bruised pieces in the freezer until I have time to make jelly? 

I get half bushel box that is overflowing for 9.95, I think the ones I just got are the ones that blew off in the wind storm and thats why they are bruised. The seconds I got last year were not bruised


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, you can refrigerate them, but they will not last long. Once the bruising is there, it will "spread" and it won't be long before you start to see mold.

If nothing else, I would try to find the time to cook them down and strain the juice. Then you can freeze the juice for making jelly later. I often do that with fruits.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Brandy also:happy:


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

And crushed peach or apricot pits soaked in vodka for 3 months, and then a syrup added becomes amaretto


----------

